# Prix de l'ipod nano



## giloo (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai une question un peu particulière au sujet du prix de l'ipod nano, ce n'est pas le seul mais c'est celui qui m'intéresse dans le cas présent.
Sur le store US le premier prix est de 129 $ soit moins de 95 alors qu'il est vendu à partir de 139 sur le store français. Ca fait quand même près de 45 euros de différence entre le prix us et le prix français. 
Pour être encore plus clair le nano français est 50% plus cher que le nano américain.

Je savais que jusqu'ici il y avait un certain avantage à acheter sur le store us étant donné qu'à chaque fois le prix en euros n'est que trop légèrement plus bas que le prix en dollars pour vraiment amortir la différence du taux de change mais c'est bien la première fois que je vois un produit apple dont le prix affiché en euros est plus élevé que le prix affiché en dollars. 
Un autre exemple assez frappant mais qui lui est normal (ou tout du moins habituel) un macbook pro premier prix coute en fait, sur le store US moins de 900  (1199 $) alors qu'il coûte en France 1149 .

Ils ont beugué chez Apple? Ou est-ce qu'ils ont trouvé un autre subtil moyen de s'en mettre plein les poches?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,


giloo a dit:


> Ils ont beugué chez Apple? Ou est-ce qu'ils ont trouvé un autre subtil moyen de s'en mettre plein les poches?


Vu que le sujet est un peu récurrent je vais faire vite : les taxes de ci, les taxes de ça sont à ajouter à ton 95  *HT*.
Autrement -> la recherche


----------



## giloo (21 Octobre 2011)

Je vais faire vite aussi: le prix sur le store US est bel et bien TTC.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2011)

giloo a dit:


> Je vais faire vite aussi: le prix sur le store US est bel et bien TTC.


Avec des taxes différentes pour les états américains ? Mais comment font-ils ça ?


----------



## giloo (21 Octobre 2011)

Sur le store online, Apple propose des prix TTC, mais pour tout achat en boutique il faut ajouter la taxe type TVA locale et variant en fonction de l'état. De la même façon qu'en Europe chaque Etat a une TVA type, relativement variable d'un pays à l'autre.
Sauf que chez nous malheureusement, la tva est incluse online. :mouais:
Et ça c'est pas cool!
Je vis au Mexique et j'ai récemment acheté un Ipad 3G qui m'est revenu à 100 euros moins cher qu'en France, je l'ai payé l'équivalent en pesos de 490 . Ce qui est avantageux mais quand meme plus cher que de l'acheter online sur le store US, en effet ça revient à 460.

Si avec ça on a toujours pas compris qu'Apple était une compagnie américaine...:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

Citation:
Envoyé par Nathalex 
A moins que les choses aient changé très très récemment, les prix sur la boutique en ligne sont bien HT. Les taxes sont calculées à la commande en fonction de l'état de résidence....

D'accord je comprends mieux. Merci. 
Mais je persiste concernant le nano (et les ipods en général), la différence est tout de même énorme. Le taux de change étant ce qu'il est il n'y a pas de raison pour que les prix FR des ipods soient supérieurs aux prix US, Les prix FR des Mac sont eux légèrement inférieurs (comme il se doit d'être).
A moins qu'il y ait une super taxe sacem US pour les ipods qui couvrirait plus de 25% du prix HT, je pense qu'on se fait entuber.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2011)

giloo a dit:


> Sur le store online,* Apple propose des prix TTC, mais pour tout achat en boutique il faut ajouter la taxe type TVA locale et variant en fonction de l'état.* De la même façon qu'en Europe chaque Etat a une TVA type, relativement variable d'un pays à l'autre.



Donc le prix sur le store online est bien HT et "la taxe type TVA" est bien la TVA.



giloo a dit:


> Sauf que chez nous malheureusement, la tva est incluse online. :mouais:
> Et ça c'est pas cool!


Ben c'est normal, car c'est l'AppleStore online *France*. Pourquoi afficher le prix en HT et ajouter la TVA à la fin de la commande lorsqu'on peut afficher directement le prix en TVA. Si le store était européen, Apple aurait affiché le prix en HT et ajouter la TVA à la fin de la commande en fontion de l'état.
Avec une exception en plus pour la France, il faut aussi ajouter la taxe SACEM Sorecop pour les iPod, iPad. J'ai offert un iPod shuffle à ma nièce à 59&#8364;. Dans le prix il y a bien 10&#8364; de la taxe SACEM Sorecop en plus de la TVA. D'ailleurs, il vaut mieux acheter en Allemagne.




giloo a dit:


> Je vis au Mexique et j'ai récemment acheté un Ipad 3G qui m'est revenu à *100 euros moins cher qu'en France*, je l'ai payé l'équivalent en pesos de 490 &#8364;. Ce qui est avantageux mais quand meme plus cher que de l'acheter online sur le store US, en effet ça revient à 460&#8364;.
> 
> Si avec ça on a toujours pas compris qu'Apple était une compagnie américaine...:hein:


Suivant le pays, le prix varie énormément. Il me semble que les prix les moins chers c'est en Thailand et en Malaysie. Par exemple le premier iPad 2 3G coûte 1899 Malaysian ringgit, soit 438&#8364; au lieu de 609&#8364; en France et 599&#8364; en Allemagne. Et c'est encore moins cher qu'au Mexique.


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2011)

giloo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question un peu particulière au sujet du prix de l'ipod nano, ce n'est pas le seul mais c'est celui qui m'intéresse dans le cas présent.
> Sur le store US le premier prix est de 129 $ soit moins de 95 alors qu'il est vendu à partir de 139 sur le store français. Ca fait quand même près de 45 euros de différence entre le prix us et le prix français.
> Pour être encore plus clair le nano français est 50% plus cher que le nano américain.(...)



désolé de te l'apprendre, mais il n'y a pas 45 euros de différence sur le prix de vente Hors Taxe.
Voici un calcul simple :

France : 139 euros TTC
US : 129 $ HT = 93  HT
139 euros TTC = (106,22 + 10)*1,196
Prix HT de l'iPod nano = 106,22 euros, 
106,22-93 = 13,22  soit un écart de 13,22 


----------

